# Jewelry Chest for Christmas



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 4, 2010)

This is a jewelry chest that I recently completed for a client that I met at the Toronto Pen Show. He purchased a pen storage chest at the Pen Show from me and asked if I could do a pen chest? Well let's just say that I took the challenge and here I am showing the IAP the result.

The chest is solid wood (cherry & mahogany) and brass harware. The two(2) doors swing open to reveal storage for necklaces. When closed, the brass latches keep the five(5) drawere fully secured. Each of the drawers has wooden dividers to keep things (rings, bangles, watches, earrings etc.) nicely organized. I debated about lining the drawers with felt but opted not too. I want the look and "feel" of wood to dominate this piece. Hopefully the woman that will receive this will be pleased with my effort.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 4, 2010)

Peter, Great job, a work of art. I would not want to part with it.

Dave


----------



## dhallnc (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 4, 2010)

If she doesn't want it, I know a lady that would be thrilled tohave such a nice box.
Charles


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't think you have ever made a bad chest or pen case.  You know that top drawer would look great with some Boone rings in it.


----------



## Timbo (Dec 4, 2010)

Great work on that box Peter.  Someone's gonna be real happy with that one.  I would have opted to line the drawers with black felt.  I don't think it would take away from the piece at all, and it adds a touch of elegance.  Maybe line one and show the lined and unlined samples to a few ladies in your life to get their opinion.

Lined or not, its a very nice piece...good job!


----------



## fernhills (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice, excellent work. I think it should be lined as well, not so much for appearances but for the quite sound when a piece of jewelry is placed into it.  Carl


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's another shot with the doors (wings) swung open.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 6, 2010)

Fantastic designs and excellent execution!


----------



## knifecut (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks great.

Is the top hinged to open/close?  

If so, does it have a mirror in the top?

The 1/4" dia. bullet catches sold by woodcraft might make good invisible latches for the doors?


----------



## glen r (Dec 7, 2010)

"WOW", that is one beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Toni (Dec 7, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! WOW!!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 7, 2010)

Did you make all of the rings?  Those are great!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 8, 2010)

glycerine said:


> Did you make all of the rings?  Those are great!




Yes, I make all those rings out of wood. Secret is to use a "veneer band" to reinforce them.

Thanks to all that offered words of encouragement. Your support is appreciated.


----------

